# Cold Morning



## Rondo (Nov 19, 2005)

Here is a picture I took a couple of years ago. Location: central Wisconsin, my back yard. 
I took the picture at about 6:30am and the temp was near -10. I used an automatic 35mm camera. I was standing in my yard and looking east past my neighbors docks.
Some times you just get lucky


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Awesome picture!


----------



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

I can feel my nose hairs freezing just looking at it.


----------



## schuitb (Nov 19, 2005)

Thats better than looking at an aquarium!


----------



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey Schu:waving: How's your Dodge holding up? Any problems? I've had mine 3 years on New Year's eve.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

My new Screen Saver! 
very nice pic.


----------



## MGardner (Nov 27, 2001)

Seldom does a pic do the experiance justice (in my case),but that one really does. The love of the outdoors is what drove me out of the shops and into full time landscape contractor! The sights are at times, I just stop, turn everything off, and sit there for a while and think about when life was simple . And that`s OK if it moves you to tears as it often does myself when memories come back .


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Awsome shot Rondo. Just hope someone got that boat motor winterized... 

Buck


----------



## mmwb (Jan 12, 2005)

Great pic! -28 here this morning.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Up North said:


> Awsome shot Rondo. Just hope someone got that boat motor winterized...
> 
> Buck


Good eye! You're right, I hope the owner of it runs mystery oil through it or something, because it's freaking cold out!!!


----------



## Rondo (Nov 19, 2005)

*A picture IS worth a 1000 words!*

Thanks guys! Maybe you will like this one too!


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Rondo said:


> Thanks guys! Maybe you will like this one too!


Got my sled out last week, just went for a short ride. Maybe get out tomorrow for a while. How much ice on the lake?

Buck


----------



## snowgirl2002 (Dec 11, 2005)

*WI is hard to beat*

Now that is stunning. I'm currently in W. WI, in a lovely city of lakes and rivers, but I would be hard pressed to outdo that photo. May I use it for my Christmas/holiday card? lol "Uh, it's my backyard." lol

We put on our warm clothes and we enjoy!

Thanks,
Rojean


----------



## plowman777 (Dec 15, 2002)

:redbounce :redbounce :redbounce :redbounce


----------



## snowgirl2002 (Dec 11, 2005)

*plowman...*

are you trying to get warm? it's finally above 10 up here, lol. RMFV


----------



## plowman777 (Dec 15, 2002)

yea, i was cheering the pics too..need sno grl to warm me


----------



## snowgirl2002 (Dec 11, 2005)

[email protected]


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

sweet


----------



## Rondo (Nov 19, 2005)

*It's Winter in Wisconsin*

The snowmobile picture was taken at Cloverleaf Lake [10 miles from my home] near Embarrass WI. It was just after an 8" snow. We pretty much had the trails to ourselves!  The sled on the right is my old '93 Arctic Cat 550 EXT and the one on the left is my neighbor's '98 Yamaha V-Max 600.
Like I said,....sometimes you get lucky!

Hi Snowgirl!! Nice to have you here. Show me your snow stuff! 

Hey Guys, glad you like the pix. I got a bunch more of them. I am currently using a Sony Mavica FD90 for the digital pix. It sure is handy for E-mails etc.

Feel free to add any of your own pix.


----------



## ClaytonR (Jan 19, 2005)

*wow...*

wow...that is a nice pic... :salute:


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Rondo;250851 said:


> Here is a picture I took a couple of years ago. Location: central Wisconsin, my back yard.
> I took the picture at about 6:30am and the temp was near -10. I used an automatic 35mm camera. I was standing in my yard and looking east past my neighbors docks.
> Some times you just get lucky


That is a great picture!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

PrimoSR;1047478 said:


> That is a great picture!


Your on a roll. This ones even a better dig at over 4.5yrs old.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Mark13;1047484 said:


> Your on a roll. This ones even a better dig at over 4.5yrs old.


Home alone on a Wednesday night drinking a beer watching The Weather Channel... 'nuff said


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Old thread, but a great picture.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Can't wait for ice fishing!


----------



## The Cow Man (Oct 21, 2010)

Really nice picture.


----------

